

Ask HN: What is the best iOS API for image to text conversion? - zeusofzeus

I&#x27;m looking for an API that will allow me to convert iPhone images of text to text I can use.
======
yoda_sl
On the open-source side, Tesseract OCR is probably your best bet and depending
on your need you may couple it with Open CV. With Tesseract you may need to do
some custom training but my experience is that it make the results way better.

Non open source version often require using Web services which introduce
potentially extra lag and definitely force your app development to work
asynchronously.

[Edit] fixed some typo

~~~
zeusofzeus
Thanks so much!

